# Who runs this joint



## tjandy (Jun 10, 2005)

Has anyone ever heard of a dude named the Brown Hornet???? :noidea:


----------



## pragmatic_lee (Jan 19, 2008)

tjandy said:


> Has anyone ever heard of a dude named the Brown Hornet???? :noidea:


Not only have I heard of him, but I have also spent numerous hours in "his majesty's" presence.


----------



## tjandy (Jun 10, 2005)

pragmatic_lee said:


> Not only have I heard of him, but I have also spent numerous hours in "his majesty's" presence.


Come on............ really??? Isn't he OBT's alter???


----------



## pragmatic_lee (Jan 19, 2008)

tjandy said:


> Come on............ really??? Isn't he OBT's alter???


He only WISHES!


----------



## itchyfinger (Jun 14, 2007)

OBT's Black??!!!


----------



## tjandy (Jun 10, 2005)

itchyfinger said:


> OBT's Black??!!!


wth


----------



## tjandy (Jun 10, 2005)

pragmatic_lee said:


> He only WISHES!


Don't we all???


----------



## pragmatic_lee (Jan 19, 2008)

In his most natural pose


----------



## tjandy (Jun 10, 2005)

pragmatic_lee said:


> In his most natural pose


So he has blurred vision most of the time eh. That clears things up a bit. :thumb:


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

tjandy said:


> So he has blurred vision most of the time eh. That clears things up a bit. :thumb:


My vision is never blurred....can't say the same for others though :zip:

Anyone that has spent any time downing brews with me will tell you that 99% of them will get blurred vision much faster then Hornet...

You aren't good at pot stirring and spam isn't allowed in this forum :wink:


----------



## itchyfinger (Jun 14, 2007)

What's up TJ? How did you finish in Fantasy?


----------



## pragmatic_lee (Jan 19, 2008)

Brown Hornet said:


> My vision is never blurred....can't say the same for others though :zip:
> 
> Anyone that has spent any time downing brews with me will tell you that 99% of them will get blurred vision much faster then Hornet...
> 
> You aren't good at pot stirring and spam isn't allowed in this forum :wink:


From tjandy to Hornet


----------



## itchyfinger (Jun 14, 2007)

pragmatic_lee said:


> From tjandy to Hornet


uh.....who's your friend :eyebrows:


----------



## tjandy (Jun 10, 2005)

Brown Hornet said:


> My vision is never blurred....can't say the same for others though :zip:
> 
> Anyone that has spent any time downing brews with me will tell you that 99% of them will get blurred vision much faster then Hornet...
> 
> You aren't good at pot stirring and spam isn't allowed in this forum :wink:


:nono: I am most definitely not a pot stirer, master bow mechanic. As for spam, it tastes delicious. :tongue:


----------



## tjandy (Jun 10, 2005)

pragmatic_lee said:


> From tjandy to Hornet


That there is drop dead sexy. :banana::banana:


----------



## pragmatic_lee (Jan 19, 2008)

itchyfinger said:


> uh.....who's your friend :eyebrows:





tjandy said:


> That there is drop dead sexy. :banana::banana:


Amish pole dancer from Lancaster


----------



## itchyfinger (Jun 14, 2007)

pragmatic_lee said:


> Amish pole dancer from Lancaster


That's hot......


----------



## tjandy (Jun 10, 2005)

pragmatic_lee said:


> Amish pole dancer from Lancaster


 Pole......... as in Polish, I hope. :chortle:


----------



## tjandy (Jun 10, 2005)

Brown Hornet said:


> My vision is never blurred....can't say the same for others though :zip:
> 
> Anyone that has spent any time downing brews with me will tell you that 99% of them will get blurred vision much faster then Hornet...
> 
> You aren't good at pot stirring and spam isn't allowed in this forum :wink:


Hey, you told me to get out of the Ville and stretch my legs. :thumb: :lol:


----------



## Prag Jr (Oct 16, 2008)

pragmatic_lee said:


> Amish pole dancer from Lancaster


How old is she...."stomp stomp"


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

tjandy said:


> Hey, you told me to get out of the Ville and stretch my legs. :thumb: :lol:


That's what I am talkin' about.:wink:


----------



## tjandy (Jun 10, 2005)

Brown Hornet said:


> That's what I am talkin' about.:wink:


:thumb: So are you OBT's or Lucky's alter???


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

tjandy said:


> :thumb: So are you OBT's or Lucky's alter???


Neither....and you and Sticky can flip a coin over who is gonna take over this forum.

But they are a good group....so you shouldn't have to check in but once a month or so:darkbeer:


----------



## tjandy (Jun 10, 2005)

Brown Hornet said:


> Neither....and you and Sticky can flip a coin over who is gonna take over this forum.
> 
> But they are a good group....so you shouldn't have to check in but once a month or so:darkbeer:


:nono: You do a fine job. :thumb: Please see my pm.:embara:


----------



## south-paaw (Jul 3, 2006)

new sheriff in town... ehhhhh ??


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

south-paaw said:


> new sheriff in town... ehhhhh ??


Well not really....I will just be like Batman. 

Or better yet....The Brown Hornet :wink:


----------



## pragmatic_lee (Jan 19, 2008)

Brown Hornet said:


> Well not really....I will just be like Batman.
> 
> Or better yet....The Brown Hornet :wink:


Well the rumor I heard was that you were going to become the mod for the OneBowTie Furniture Forum. :zip:


----------



## south-paaw (Jul 3, 2006)

Brown Hornet said:


> Well not really....I will just be like Batman.
> 
> Or better yet....The Brown Hornet :wink:




```

```
ohhhh ye-aaaaaaHHHHHH ! 





http://www.cartoonscrapbook.com/B/brownhornet1979.htm


----------



## tjandy (Jun 10, 2005)

pragmatic_lee said:


> Well the rumor I heard was that you were going to become the mod for the OneBowTie Furniture Forum. :zip:


Well this comes full circle to the whole, whose alter is Brown Hornet???? :lol: :tea:


----------



## pragmatic_lee (Jan 19, 2008)

tjandy said:


> Well this comes full circle to the whole, whose alter is Brown Hornet???? :lol: :tea:


Finally, someone in this forum "smart enough" to catch the irony of my posts. 

How's that for sucking up to the "new mod"? :wink:


----------



## south-paaw (Jul 3, 2006)

pragmatic_lee said:


> Finally, someone in this forum "smart enough" to catch the irony of my posts.
> 
> How's that for sucking up to the "new mod"? :wink:




```

```
:wacko:....:madgrin:....:dizzy:


----------



## pragmatic_lee (Jan 19, 2008)

south-paaw said:


> ```
> 
> ```
> :wacko:....:madgrin:....:dizzy:


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

tjandy said:


> Well this comes full circle to the whole, whose alter is Brown Hornet???? :lol: :tea:


I can't tell you who my Clark Kent is.....he is darn good though. JD will vouch for that :wink:


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

pragmatic_lee said:


> Finally, someone in this forum "smart enough" to catch the irony of my posts.
> 
> How's that for sucking up to the "new mod"? :wink:


You better check who's name is at the bottom of the page my friend....insert that baby pic here :wink:


----------



## pragmatic_lee (Jan 19, 2008)

Brown Hornet said:


> You better check who's name is at the bottom of the page my friend....insert that baby pic here :wink:


Oh, I've been looking at that name down there on a regular basis. :wink:

BTW: Would your Clark Kent happen to be GA Hoyt


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

pragmatic_lee said:


> Oh, I've been looking at that name down there on a regular basis. :wink:
> 
> BTW: Would your Clark Kent happen to be GA Hoyt


Nope.....but he did live in Ga at one time.


----------



## tjandy (Jun 10, 2005)

No new mod here. :nono: and as far as "smart enough" goes........... boy you are really reaching for straws there.  

Who is Lois Lane???


----------



## pragmatic_lee (Jan 19, 2008)

tjandy said:


> No new mod here. :nono: and as far as "smart enough" goes........... boy you are really reaching for straws there.
> 
> Who is Lois Lane???


----------



## tjandy (Jun 10, 2005)

pragmatic_lee said:


>


Much better lookin than the first chic that was posted on this thread. :thumb:


----------



## pragmatic_lee (Jan 19, 2008)

tjandy said:


> Much better lookin than the first chic that was posted on this thread. :thumb:


But like so many things, there's a vast difference in reality and fantasy. :darkbeer:


----------



## tjandy (Jun 10, 2005)

pragmatic_lee said:


> But like so many things, there's a vast difference in reality and fantasy. :darkbeer:


:cheers: Now we come full circle back to puttin down the brewskis and blurred vision. This is when some have difficulties differentiating between reality and fantasy.


----------



## Unk Bond (Aug 1, 2004)

On my,  iam on the wrong thread.Carry on :wink:


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

That first chic would have to ne friends with someone I know or have won some sort of raffle to get to talk to me for more then 45 seconds ukey:


----------



## tjandy (Jun 10, 2005)

Brown Hornet said:


> That first chic would have to ne friends with someone I know or have won some sort of raffle to get to talk to me for more then 45 seconds ukey:


 Now thats just rude, I am sure she has a wonderful personality. :thumb:


----------



## itchyfinger (Jun 14, 2007)

tjandy said:


> Now thats just rude, I am sure she has a wonderful personality. :thumb:


With a mouth like that some "personality flaws" can be overlooked


----------



## tjandy (Jun 10, 2005)

itchyfinger said:


> With a mouth like that some "personality flaws" can be overlooked


Gotta say Itch, you are a brave man. :thumb:


----------



## itchyfinger (Jun 14, 2007)

tjandy said:


> Gotta say Itch, you are a brave man. :thumb:


What's Hornet gonna do....ban me???  :zip: ok I'm done.....


----------



## mdbowhunter (Oct 22, 2002)

Hornet...you ain't goin' nowhere. You started this mess...you gotta see it through. :wink:


----------



## carlosii (Feb 25, 2007)

Brown Hornet said:


> You better check who's name is at the bottom of the page my friend....insert that baby pic here :wink:


I don't see no name at the bottom of the page...the moderator must have deleted it.
Is BH behind the curtain??
****
Oh, THAT page. Well, it ain't on this page so I'm off the hook.


----------



## Kstigall (Feb 24, 2004)

Definitely NOT the B'Ho's kind!..............................................her arms are toooo hairy!  Other than that he's in it like ink in stink.



pragmatic_lee said:


> From tjandy to Hornet


----------

